# Move Over Border Collies-- A New Herder is Among Us!



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Champis - den vallande kaninen - YouTube


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

:cheer2: Love it


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, he's not taking any crap off those sheep - gets right up in their face!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

BAHAHAHHAHAH:rofl:

I just showed Rhett, Keeva and Leo....they say YUM!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh he is so cute!!!! And very brave!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

How cute!!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

hahahaha soo cute


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That rabbit is pretty amazing!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​I just want to pick up that bunny and SNUGGLE!! So cute!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: that's way to awesome!!! that puts babe to shame. On a sidenote... that makes sheep look like complete and utter idiots :tsk:.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tobi said:


> :lol: that's way to awesome!!! that puts babe to shame. On a sidenote... that makes sheep look like complete and utter idiots :tsk:.


Ummm...yaaa....well they arent exactly the brightest now are they!?!:tongue:

(I think that is where quotes like this from George Washington come in “If the freedom of speech is taken away then dumb and silent we may be led, like sheep to the slaughter.”) :laugh:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that is just to dang funny! How cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love that video!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is so cute I want that rabbit.

I'll tell you from someone who has been around sheep all my life. Just when you think there is nothing dumber they outsmart you. I like to say they are on that fine line between genius and insanity and they like to jump back and forth. Those are some very gentile sheep though. And very use to being herded.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Cute and I'm not surprised at all. My rabbit "herds" people and dogs out of the room. Just last night, for example, he was chasing and shoving at my mom to get her to leave the bedroom. And of course she complied...she didn't want to get her ankles nipped .

...I have a grumpy 10 year old rabbit .


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA reading thru so many people saying they want that bunny im thinking no no you dont!
i rember when i first got my bunny nilla a holland lop oh she was such a doll...untill she hit 4 months
then she ruled the household!
she would herd my cats and my then 6 year old enphew was terrafied of her becuase although she didnt nip people she would head butt you and grunt at you and keep slamming you to make you leave the premises!
and let me tell you somthing ive never been more terrafied for a pet then when my sisters ferret (yes ferret) snuck into my bedroom and tried sniffing miss nillas cage well i always kept the ferret out of the room nilla was in becuase ferrets are predetors and KILL rabbits well avery (the ferret) snuck past the open door and went noseing around nillas cage
nilla grabbed those cage bars with ehr tetth and shok the whole damn cage grunting and growling as she did! now holland lops are not very big smaller then a housecat her cage was a medium to large dog crate big enough to fit an adult BT.
i FEARED for the ferrets life had she gotten loose she would have killed him and it wouldnt have been pretty.
rabbits are not those cute docile cuddly little bunny rabbits you hear about they can be mean and viscious after nilly i thought "man the guys who did monty python and hte whole grail had it right on when they made that white killer rabbit!"


----------

